# SUPER Dunn's Coffee Essence



## abcreview (Jul 7, 2010)

As a collector of namesake bottles, I always prick my ears up when I hear about a Dunn's bottle.  This one is by far my best, this was bought through a US collector on the Aussie forum a couple of years back, it is an early hinge mould Dunn's Coffee Essence from the UK, and are extremely sought after in the UK as well.







 OK, image link does not work?  Try the direct link below?

 https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n120/abcreview/dunnsessence.jpg


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2010)

nice one.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 7, 2010)

Another very cool bottle....I'll bet you've got some really nice bottles to show us.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2010)

G'day Travis,






 Thanks for bringing one of your namesakes. A beauty, it is.

 To do the bucket-o-photos thing here, just use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, kinda the lower case way of doing it, as opposed to the  thing of the Australian forum.

 A wave of the spade to you.

 [IMG]http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BODE1MzgwNjkwM15BMl5BanBnXkFtZTYwMTEyNjI2._V1._SX450_SY307_.jpg


----------



## abcreview (Jul 7, 2010)

I see, thanks for the tip there, will keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 22, 2010)

Great bottle & great color


----------

